# Left Brain, versus right brain conflict!



## TCAP28 (Jun 13, 2005)

Left Brain, versus right brain conflict!

While sitting at your desk, lift your right foot off the floor and make clockwise circles.

Now, while doing this, draw the number "6" in the air with your right hand.

Your foot will change direction and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 13, 2005)

_Haha yeah that is great. See if you can do this other neurological trick: 

Stand up, put your right hand in the right side of your hips and your left hand in the left side of your hips. Now, holding this position, try to jump with your two feet together pushing them as far back as you can. 
There is no way you can move your head to the right or left while in the air. No way at all.  _


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2005)

note if you make your kids try this it will cause laughter.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 13, 2005)

I can keep it up for about 3 seconds, but then I give in.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 13, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I can keep it up for about 3 seconds, but then I give in.


_The tale of an impotent man. _


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I can keep it up for about 3 seconds, but then I give in.


here you go!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2005)

lol.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2005)

This is also an impossible task

While standing on just your left  leg, take your right arm and touch the left side of your face.  While doing this, take your left hand and place it on your lower back.  Now, while swearing on the life of the most important person in your life, say that you believe Michael Jackson doesn't molest kids.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2005)

Stand with your butt and heels against the wall and try to touch your toes, You can't do it without falling down.

  Albob learned this in Acatraz trying to pick up the soap in the shower.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 13, 2005)




----------

